# What is going on with 9th Tee?



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

I placed an order with 9th Tee a couple weeks ago, and there's no sign of the order being shipped. I even emailed Mark twice and never got any replies.

Does anyone know if they're still in business or what may be going on?


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

Seem to see this sort of post regularly with regards to 9th Tee. Hope you get it worked out, but if not, contact your credit card company to reverse the charge.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

2 weeks, and still nothing. I'll dispute the charge with the CC. Too bad.


----------



## poletip (May 1, 2007)

Unfortunately I read this string too late - Two weeks ago I placed an order with them - got two immediate emails - one a thank you for payment; the second an order confirmation and an email address for Mark at 9th tee. But to date, no answer to my 4 emails. I found their phone number on Manta.com - called and the phone is disconnected.
Has anybody recently had any success with an order with 9th tee?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Too bad. There's always a risk with a one-man shop that the man is not around, ill or worse, or not paying attention. Since the site doesn't provide a living he has to have a day job.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been dealing with Mark for many years and so far he has never let me down. 9th Tee is a small outfit and Mark is probably the only employee/owner. He may take a while getting back to you but he will always respond at some point. He's probably just tied up somewhere and can't get to his e-mail.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

Any responses to this? I have dealt with 9th tee in the far past.
Just wondering if it is still in business?


----------



## premieretom (Mar 16, 2011)

I ordered an ir cable and instant cake a week ago and have had no response to my email asking if it has shipped. I wish I had checked the bbb beforehand.


----------



## premieretom (Mar 16, 2011)

I got this email from UPS today:
This message was sent to you at the request of NINTH TEE ENTERPRISES to notify
you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS.


----------



## David Black (Jan 8, 2001)

Having the same issue here - ordered from 9th tee about 3 weeks ago - no news and no replies to emails. Credit card has been charged

I've dealt with them before and everything was fine - not so happy this time....


----------



## David Black (Jan 8, 2001)

Just got an email from Mark - all is well and my order has shipped


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Still not a good sign with the lack of communication.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

David Black said:


> Just got an email from Mark - all is well and my order has shipped


Report back when it actually arrives.

Thanks.


----------

